# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du lich tuan trang mat

## minhnhat

Bất cứ thứ gì kéo dài cả một đời người đều có thể nhàm chán, kể cả hôn nhân. Niềm đam mê giữa các cặp vợ chồng thường xuyên dao động và hiếm khi được mãnh liệt như buổi bình minh của cuộc sống gia đình



Họ dường như nhanh chóng nhận ra điều này sau đám cưới. Tuy nhiên, một chuyến đi chơi có thể đem lại tia sáng cho hôn nhân. Và đây là lý do các đôi uyên ương cần những chuyến đi lãng mạn, kể cả sau tuần trăng mật. 

Những chuyến đi cho bạn cơ hội quan tâm đến nhau mà không bị gián đoạn 

Giống như lễ đính hôn và đám cưới, một kỳ nghỉ chỉ có hai người. Bạn sẽ tạm xa công việc và những lo toan thường nhật và việc duy nhất cần làm là dành thời gian cho người bạn đời của mình. Hai bạn cần trò chuyện, trao nhau những nụ hôn và vui chơi cùng nhau như ngắm cảnh, nằm dài trên bãi biển hay leo núi… 

Bạn có thể thư giãn để phục hồi sức khỏe 

Một trong những lý do mà các cuộc hôn nhân trở nên kém thú vị và lãng mạn là vì mỗi người đều có vô số những việc phải làm từ việc cơ quan tới việc vặt trong gia đình - chúng làm họ căng thẳng và mòn dần cảm hứng về nhau. Những kỳ nghỉ mang đến cho con người cơ hội nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn. 

Những người không cảm thấy căng thẳng có thể hòa hợp nhanh với thế giới. Họ sẽ không bị khuất phục trước những rủi ro và thách thức trong cuộc sống. Trái tim họ cũng cởi mở hơn với tình yêu. 


Những chuyến đi du lịch xa luôn đem lại sự tuyệt vời trong "chuyện ấy" và tình cảm riêng tư 

Khi được nghỉ ngơi và hoàn toàn thư giãn, con người có nhiều năng lượng và khát khao được dâng hiến nhiều hơn trong chuyện ái ân. Họ sẵn sàng thoả mãn những nỗi kiềm chế và thoả sức vui vẻ. Sự gần gũi về thể xác dẫn tới sự thân mật tuyệt vời. 

Vậy nên, những chuyến đi chơi cũng có thể tạo ra các buổi trò chuyện sâu sắc về nhiều vấn đề quan trọng. Bạn sẽ cởi mở với người kia, hiểu nhau kỹ hơn và giúp nhau thêm gần gũi. 

Thay đổi khung cảnh có thể rất thú vị 

Những cặp vợ chồng thường xuyên nhìn thấy nhau hàng ngày nhưng luôn ở cùng một địa điểm. Trong kỳ nghỉ, hai bạn sẽ nhìn thấy nhau ở một nơi có khung cảnh bay bổng và lãng mạn hơn. Một hòn đảo xinh đẹp, một đỉnh núi cao hùng vĩ, một thành phố cổ hay chỉ đơn giản là một địa điểm khác với nơi bạn sống cũng có thể mang lại cho cả hai cảm giác khác biệt. 

Phong cảnh và nét đặc trưng văn hoá của nơi bạn đến cũng sẽ là những chủ đề cho các cuộc nói chuyện. Những kinh nghiệm được sẻ chia sẽ giúp hai vợ chồng thêm gắn bó và có nhiều kỉ niệm đẹp. 

Những chuyến đi xa giúp cả hai hiểu rõ giá trị cuộc sống 

Không cần biết cả hai yêu mến hay có cảm hứng với địa điểm chọn để nghỉ ngơi, nơi ấy sẽ khiến bạn có sự đánh giá mới về tổ ấm vợ chồng bạn vừa tạo dựng. Không nghi ngờ gì cả, hai bạn sẽ nhớ những vật dụng nhỏ bé từ chiếc gối êm ái tới cái giường ấm áp hai bạn từng nằm. Một chút cảm giác nhớ nhà là điều tốt cho cả hai vợ chồng. 

Nếu bạn yêu thích ngôi nhà và nhớ nó khi đi xa, bạn sẽ thấy có trách nhiệm với nó và hạnh phúc khi hai vợ chồng cùng chung tay vun đắp cho tổ ấm ấy.

----------

